
Apparently Kids Doing ASMR Was a Problem: YouTube Deletes Video [video] - tomcam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM4OwGhchUA
======
rasz
Original, removed for 2 months, clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M78rlxEMBxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M78rlxEMBxk)

Actual content was left untouched on YT until I guess things blew up on social
media. Its removed now, but the channel remains
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC88Qzl8DnaiR0Pxadh56iQw/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC88Qzl8DnaiR0Pxadh56iQw/))
but still available on dailymotion under "SASSY Police Officer / Cop Roleplay
️ SASSY AND RUDE" (I wouldnt even look that up).

------
SenHeng
Shirley, I wasn’t the only one.

From Wikipedia,
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_sensory_meridian_response)

Autonomous sensory meridian response (ASMR) is an experience characterized by
a static-like or tingling sensation on the skin that typically begins on the
scalp and moves down the back of the neck and upper spine. It has been
compared with auditory-tactile synesthesia[2][3] and may overlap with frisson.

ASMR signifies the subjective experience of "low-grade euphoria" characterized
by "a combination of positive feelings and a distinct static-like tingling
sensation on the skin". It is most commonly triggered by specific auditory or
visual stimuli, and less commonly by intentional attention control.[4][5]

~~~
dsamarin
[https://youtu.be/KM2K7sV-K74](https://youtu.be/KM2K7sV-K74)

------
keketi
The review YouTube deleted is here:
[https://www.bitchute.com/video/yQz6SCAassse/](https://www.bitchute.com/video/yQz6SCAassse/)

[strikethrough]The reviewed video is still up on YouTube[/strikethrough]

EDIT: linked to the wrong video

------
snaky
So a bunch of videos about that will be uploaded on YouTube in the next hour.

------
sigi45
There are a few things on YT where it feels like the unexpected target
audience is male 35-50 and it just might be better to not do it.

I forgot when I saw a good example but it was a ASMR video.

